# What Colour Is My Chihuahua?



## Alison (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi All, just got my first KC Chihuahua. She was advertised as Fawn Sable but I saw from the picture of the advert that she had a chocolate nose (turns out that it was just a bad picture).

I went to see her and immediately fell in love, but she is definitely not Fawn Sable. She is extremely well behaved and very affectionate, just so lovable! The lady I bought her from told me she was actually blue when she had her as a puppy but she changed colour when she grew up. Her KC papers states that she is blue.

I know sables can change colour as they grow older, and reds can become more intense but have never heard of a blue turn a different colour.

Her fur seems like a coffee cream colour with a grey tinge and nose has a faded tan stripe down the middle. Her eyes are normal dark brown colour and her feet pads could be grey but comparing them to my fawn Chihuahua's feet, they appear the same colour. Her underside is white. If you part her fur, it is white underneath.

A picture by herself only looks fawn so I have placed her next to some of my other Chihuahuas so that you can see the difference.

From left to right: Cream, Red Fawn, Fawn? (He looks Ginger in real life) and Her????


View attachment 6484


View attachment 6485



Can anyone suggest what colour she is?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I believe she would be considered a Blue Fawn. =)


----------



## Alison (Nov 22, 2011)

I thought a blue fawn meant it was a fawn chihuahua that carried blue? Are blue fawns born blue then change to fawn later in life?


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Agreed Blue fawn if that is acceptable


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

ooohhhhh, beautiful color and amazing doggie! <3


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep, I agree, a beautiful blue fawn. My Billy is one, too.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Blue fawn basically just describes a greyish/tan/beige color. Sable means black furs mixed/blended in, especially right along the back. But with a blue fawn those furs are usually grey; and the nose will not be black either but instead a more greyish color. Pups can change colors a LOT as they grow; most black-masked-sable puppies lighten a LOT as they grow up for example. So I wouldn't be surprised if she was more grey as a puppy and just lightened to a beige.
I had a blue fawn pup for a while named Misty and I asked the exact same thing since I wasn't familiar with the color; here was my thread about it. =)
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/60188-blue-fawn.html


----------



## Alison (Nov 22, 2011)

This is extremely interesting. The link was very useful. Thank you.

Does this mean that all fawns do not carry blue because if they did then they would be blue fawns and have the colour of my new dog?

I have another puppy that I am unsure of the colour of, I dont know whether I should post here or on a new thread. He looks grey but I dont think he is blue.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Afraid I don't know much about genetics in color patterns of chi's. I know the difference between dominant and recessive traits but when it comes to the dilution of colors it's way above my head lol.
Maybe this link will help answer your question?
RoyaltyChi Chihuahuas

I'm sure a few other members who are more knowledgeable on breeding/genetics will chime in too. =)


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Definitely blue fawn. The blue nose gives it right away.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I believe both blue and fawn are diluted colors, blue being a dilution of black and fawn being a dilution of... red, I think? A blue fawn is a dog that has predominately a fawn color, but with a "sheen" of blue over it. Some blue fawns are quite dark and closer to blue, others are much closer to fawn with just a tint of blue to their coat. And there are blue-fawn dogs with colors in between those two extremes, too.


----------

